# How good is my HK package?



## cooltech

I am a single American from New York currently living in London in my early 30s that is contemplating moving to HK later this year and wondering how good my package is...

900,000 base salary (includes required provident fund contributions)
90,000 cost of living allowance
450,000 (up to) housing allowance
75,000 moving expense allowance
60,000 temporary housing allowance
bonus - to be determined
Expat Tax prep by designated accountant
1 business class trip back home yearly
firm medical plan, not sure about dental yet

I am fairly excited about moving to HK from the UK but the company didn't pay for any of my housing, expat tax prep or flights home when I moved here so I'm not a real expat package. I'm trying to determine how hard I should negotiate the offer above. I really would like to be made whole for my 1 year stay in the UK before I make the jump to HK. If I stayed here I wouldn't lose any sleep. After talking to several folks internally it seems that I'm in a good position to ask for more. What are your thoughts?


----------



## cooltech

cooltech said:


> I am a single American from New York currently living in London in my early 30s that is contemplating moving to HK later this year and wondering how good my package is...
> 
> 900,000 base salary (includes required provident fund contributions)
> 90,000 cost of living allowance
> 450,000 (up to) housing allowance
> 75,000 moving expense allowance
> 60,000 temporary housing allowance
> bonus - to be determined
> Expat Tax prep by designated accountant
> 1 business class trip back home yearly
> firm medical plan, not sure about dental yet
> 
> I am fairly excited about moving to HK from the UK but the company didn't pay for any of my housing, expat tax prep or flights home when I moved here so I'm not a real expat package. I'm trying to determine how hard I should negotiate the offer above. I really would like to be made whole for my 1 year stay in the UK before I make the jump to HK. If I stayed here I wouldn't lose any sleep. After talking to several folks internally it seems that I'm in a good position to ask for more. What are your thoughts?


any thoughts?


----------



## cooltech

can anyone provide any advice?


----------



## cooltech

cooltech said:


> any thoughts?


nada?


----------



## JWilliamson

Not sure how those figures compares to other employees at your level but to the level I run into on a daily basis you will have it pretty good. most apartments (500sq ft) will run from 9,000 to 25,000 per month and parking your car can cost 1500 to 3,000 per month so that will be most of your higher expenses each month.


----------



## michaelperryhk

Youll easily get by with that and enjoy life that most localers will not have a chance to - great move


----------



## cooltech

thanks guys


----------



## kaikwong

What currency are you talking about? If it's HKD then it's alright, USD will be very good and GBP will be supreme package.


----------



## cooltech

kaikwong said:


> what currency are you talking about? If it's hkd then it's alright, usd will be very good and gbp will be supreme package.


hkd


----------



## kaikwong

It's quite a good package even though if it is in HKD and you can spend on things you like without second though. With that kind of package, you won't feel a pinch on the daily expenses and can live very well in HK. Don't contemplate anymore, you are on the right track.


----------



## cooltech

Thanks


----------



## brettaevans

Cooltech,

as a previous poster outlined its hard to say without knowing what industry you are in and where you are on the corporate ladder.

Generally speaking it looks like a good package however one point I would make is to ensure that your medical package includes everything and extends further than HKG.

Also whether you want to make a future consideration for schooling in case you get married and have kids whilst in HKG because that is one expense that can add up quite quickly.

Cheers

Brett


----------



## cooltech

I'm a VP in IT for a financial technology vendor


----------



## brettaevans

I have a rough idea of what is the norm in that sector(throughs friends and clients) and I would say that is about right.

Enjoy HKG - one of the best places in the world and will always hold a place in my heart.

Cheers

Brett


----------



## cooltech

Really appreciate the feedback


----------



## lynhk

*hi*



cooltech said:


> any thoughts?


your housing allowance is that per year> hkd?


----------



## cooltech

Yes it is


----------



## lynhk

good deal enough for single guy


----------



## cooltech

Cool


----------

